# Black Mamba



## Icarus (May 9, 2006)

.





*FM tri-bored Mag2D, FM3H head, 4x IMS SO27XA reflectors, 4x LuxIII TW0J stars, custom-made heatsink, high voltage nFlex driver (5 levels, flashlight optimized user interface), switch modified to momentary pushbutton switch (off-on), running on 6x 17500 cells in two 3x150S series holders.*

Max output current is set to 1000mA.

Lumens output: 4x (67.2 - 87.4) = 268.8 – 349.6 Lumens.

Lux reading at 1m using Meterman LM631 measured 11.040 Lux on the highest level.

Runtime on high using 6x 17500 (1100mAh) cells (AW) was 1 hour 42 minutes!

You can read more about the nFlex driver here. 

Thanks for looking.  
.


----------



## DFiorentino (May 9, 2006)

:huh: 

You never cease to amaze me with your fantastic mods, superb craftmanship, and photgraphy skills to match!

:bow: Amazing.

-DF


----------



## Long John (May 9, 2006)

Hello Freddy

Great work:goodjob:

Very interesting specs:thumbsup: A lot of Lux


Best regards

_______
Thomas:wave:


----------



## cmacclel (May 9, 2006)

Freddy another great job!


:goodjob:

I though the Nflex Max was 24v in?

Do you have 2 switches? Stock modified to momentary and an On * Off switch?

One suggestion I have is to paint the emmiter / star mounting plate black it makes it look much cleaner in my opinion. 


Mac


----------



## greenLED (May 9, 2006)

Another flawless build from Master Icarus. :bow:


----------



## Icarus (May 9, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Freddy another great job!
> 
> 
> :goodjob:
> ...



There is only one switch (modded stock switch).
I used a *high voltage* nFlex in this mod (Vin > 30V). 

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## jdriller (May 9, 2006)

Mod art at its finest!


----------



## Soniq7 (May 9, 2006)

Ooo neat! Will it set stuff on fire?


----------



## Icarus (May 9, 2006)

Soniq7 said:


> ... Will it set stuff on fire?



I don’t think so... but hey it’s a light not a lighter!


----------



## wquiles (May 9, 2006)

Great job Freddy !!! :goodjob: :rock: 

Will


----------



## wquiles (May 9, 2006)

Icarus said:


> I used a *high voltage* nFlex in this mod (Vin > 30V).


Is this something special George did for you, or did you modify your own?

Will


----------



## Icarus (May 9, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Is this something special George did for you, or did you modify your own?
> 
> Will



Hi Will, George modified some nFlexes for me.


----------



## Ledean (May 9, 2006)

That is a beauty.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 10, 2006)

You Tease!!


I`ll take it.




Great Job Freddy,as always.



Benny


----------



## jsr (May 10, 2006)

Whoa.....nice stuff!


----------



## carbine15 (May 10, 2006)

beamshots!


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 10, 2006)

Nice! 2x beamshots!
You should of used U-bins instead though.  There were a few people selling them for ~20-25bucks....


----------



## Icarus (May 10, 2006)

Sorry guys no beamshots because I don’t have a nice white wall...  
and... I hate it to make beamshots pictures... :sick2:

Believe me or not but it’s easily my best throwing clustered led light ever…


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 10, 2006)

bah I like outdoor /real world shots better anyways. GET TO WORK!!


----------



## Sway (May 10, 2006)

Freddy send it to *ME* I will be more then happy to make some beam shots, I'm not sure when I would have the time to send it back though....I kind of busy this time of year 

Later
Kelly


----------



## andrewwynn (May 11, 2006)

love the fancy nFlex holder.. it's a work of art. 

-awr


----------



## flex76italy (May 11, 2006)

The king of the modded led light


----------



## yellow (May 11, 2006)

I always wonder with these mods:

IF an unenlighted "wants to have a look at the light" and unscrews the head, what will happen?
Break off the cables?
what if then pushes the switch? The circuit must be fried then (?)

PS: that finned, knurled head looks great


----------



## DFiorentino (May 11, 2006)

Freddy, I just have one question for you...

How many FM 3" heads do you own?! Seems like you must have half of the production run. :huh: 

You want to sell me one? :naughty: 

Ok, I guess that was two questions.

-DF


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2006)

Sway said:


> Freddy send it to *ME* I will be more then happy to make some beam shots, I'm not sure when I would have the time to send it back though....I kind of busy this time of year
> 
> Later
> Kelly



no comment... :devil: :nana:



andrewwynn said:


> love the fancy nFlex holder.. it's a work of art.
> 
> -awr



yep, they are nice but it's a lot of work... :sweat:



flex76italy said:


> The king of the modded led light



:thanks: buddy!


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2006)

yellow said:


> I always wonder with these mods:
> 
> IF an unenlighted "wants to have a look at the light" and unscrews the head, what will happen?
> Break off the cables?
> ...



Who said an unenlighted will ever get a chance to touch my Black Mamba... ...  ... :touche: ...  ...
BTW the head is epoxied to the body... :wave:


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2006)

DFiorentino said:


> Freddy, I just have one question for you...
> 
> How many FM 3" heads do you own?! Seems like you must have half of the production run. :huh:
> 
> ...



I wish it was true... 
Of course there's also my WE...


----------



## XFlash (May 11, 2006)

Great job Freddy as always.


----------



## cmacclel (May 11, 2006)

XFlash said:


> Great job Freddy as always.



Ya Ya Mr. Seven Sister Owner 


Mac


----------



## XFlash (May 11, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Ya Ya Mr. Seven Sister Owner
> 
> 
> Mac



:twothumbs


----------



## Regentag (May 18, 2006)

Freddy... *that's* not a Black Mamba! The Black Mamba is in the mail somewhere 

Nice light, though. Makes me wish I had left my FM3H where it was


----------



## Tritium (May 18, 2006)

Have you got any drawings for that n-flex holder so I can make myself one?

Thurmond


----------

